# copertone



## mauro63

Qual è la parola più usata , copertone o fascione ?


----------



## iaiax

Fascione non l'ho proprio mai sentito...
Iaia


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mauro, se ci descrivi anche l'oggetto che vuoi indicare, possiamo essere di maggior aiuto. 
Se ti riferisci al pneumatico di un veicolo, il termine è _copertone_, però pare (vedi De Mauro) che _fascione_ sia un toscanismo. Non l'ho mai sentito in quest'accezione.


----------



## SunDraw

Lo pneumatico.
(Ma oggi si può scrivere anche "il pneumatico").

Se il contesto è chiaro, "la gomma", specialmente al plurale "le gomme"; e ancor più nel parlato.

Il "cinturato", dal momento che lo fosse (rinforzato in modo particolare).

"Fascione" trovo nel dizionario (non l'avevo mai sentito prima) che è un regionalismo (toscano) per copertone.

In un contesto specialistico, fermo restando che il "copertone" è la sola parte esterna dello pneumatico, per distinguerla dalla camera d'aria.
...E il "fascione" quella gomma che si applica dietro i parafanghi per ampliarne la funzione, senza tema di eventuali contatti col suolo (motivo di più per non usarlo in luogo di pneumatico).

Altro termine correlato: il battistrada, la parte del copertone adattata al contatto con la strada.


----------



## housecameron

SunDraw said:


> Lo pneumatico.
> (Ma oggi si può scrivere anche "il pneumatico").


 
No! _*Lo* _pneumatico no! 
Mi è capitato recentemente di leggere un paio di libri contenenti proprio _lo pneumatico._ Mi si sono rizzati i capelli!
Pensavo fosse un errore del traduttore (non sarebbe il primo!!).
Quindi è corretto, ma lo trovo comunque insopportabile...


----------



## SunDraw

Sì, annotavo come oggi sia _*ammesso*_ "_il pn_eumatico".

Resta ancora che se ti capitasse di rivolgerti dando "de*l ps*icologo" anziché "del_*lo ps*_icologo", quello potrebbe risponderti dandoti "de_l z_otico" (anziché del*lo z*otico)...


----------



## DavìdV

Più usato è sicuramente il copertone. Il fascione l'ho sempre abbinato più al paraurti che al pneumatico.
Ciao


----------



## kdl77

SunDraw said:


> Sì, annotavo come oggi sia _*ammesso*_ "_il pn_eumatico".


 
Scusa, mi confondi...  Ma quindi è più corretto LO pneumatico, giusto? Perché housecameron ha detto esattamente il contrario...


----------



## housecameron

kdl77 said:


> Scusa, mi confondi...  Ma quindi è più corretto LO pneumatico, giusto? Perché housecameron ha detto esattamente il contrario...


 
No no, io scherzavo solo, dicendo che _lo_ pneumatico è orribile


----------



## kdl77

housecameron said:


> No no, io scherzavo solo, dicendo che _lo_ pneumatico è orribile


 
Ah, ok, scusa, sono io che sono torda!


----------



## DavìdV

Mi sono un po' informato in giro forse la storia è andata così:
Comunque molti anni fa le ruote dei camion non erano come oggi, ma erano sprovviste di camera d'aria. Erano appunto di *gomma* piena.
 Con l'avvento della camera d'aria nella gomma (come oggi nella bici)  divenne in voga il termine *pneuma*tico*. *
 Dopo ci fu il *copertone *(un altro termine che si può utilizzare) sempre cavo ma assente di camera d'aria grazie ai cerchioni senza razzi che non permettevano la fuori uscita di aria.
Comunque chiamati tecnicamente *Pneumatici*.
Non so se per un periodo hanno prodotto per le auto (almeno nelle bici ancora si usano) delle camere d'aria più spesse che funzionavano anche da copertoni chiamate *tubolari*.
Corregetemi se sbaglio, grazie.
Un saluto


----------



## Necsus

mauro63 said:


> Qual è la parola più usata , copertone o fascione ?


Io francamente sconsiglierei l'uso del termine _fascione_.
Secondo il Treccani il _copertone_ è "ne*i* pneumatici, l'involucro che racchiude e protegge la camera d'aria (o *il* pneumatico stesso, se questo è del tipo senza camera d'aria), costituito fondamentalmente di tre parti: _carcassa_, _tallone_ e _battistrada_; è detto anche _copertura_".
QUI comunque c'è la storia interessante e ampiamente dettagliata del pneumatico:
"Alla fine del diciannovesimo secolo accadde un evento fondamentale nell’evoluzione dell’industria del pneumatico: l’introduzione dell’automobile. I primi esemplari, mossi da diversi tipi di trazione (a vapore, elettrica, a gasolio,..), erano equipaggiati da pneumatici solidi, finché nel 1895 i fratelli Michelin presentarono e pubblicizzarono un pneumatico contenente aria in pressione nella competizione automobilistica Parigi-Bourdeaux."


----------



## onietta

Fascione? mai sentito...


----------



## DavìdV

Sono d'accordo con te, comunque non ho mai sentito nessuno che dal gommistia chiede di cambiare i fascioni.
Comunque penso che abbiamo detto praticamente tutto.
Un saluto


----------



## dolanf

Necsus said:


> Io francamente sconsiglierei l'uso del termine _fascione_.
> Secondo il Treccani il _copertone_ è "ne*i* pneumatici, l'involucro che racchiude e protegge la camera d'aria (o *il* pneumatico stesso, se questo è del tipo senza camera d'aria), costituito fondamentalmente di tre parti: _carcassa_, _tallone_ e _battistrada_; è detto anche _copertura_".
> QUI comunque c'è la storia interessante e ampiamente dettagliata del pneumatico:
> "Alla fine del diciannovesimo secolo accadde un evento fondamentale nell’evoluzione dell’industria del pneumatico: l’introduzione dell’automobile. I primi esemplari, mossi da diversi tipi di trazione (a vapore, elettrica, a gasolio,..), erano equipaggiati da *pneumatici solidi*, finché nel 1895 i fratelli Michelin presentarono e pubblicizzarono un pneumatico contenente aria in pressione nella competizione automobilistica Parigi-Bourdeaux."



Sarà anche un sito interessante, ma parlare di "pneumatici solidi" è un controsenso: _pneuma_ in greco significa "soffio, respiro, spirito", pneumatico è tutto ciò che in un modo o nell'altro ha a che fare con l'aria soffiata, lo spirito, ecc. 
Non si può dunque dire, come alcuni fanno, "pneumatico pieno" o "pneumatico solido" (perché poi solido? ci sono forse pneumatici liquidi o gassosi?) _per la contradizion che nol consente_.

Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Necsus

dolanf said:


> Sarà anche un sito interessante, ma parlare di "pneumatici solidi" è un controsenso


Ciao, dolanf. Sono sicuramente d'accordo con te, e meglio sarebbe stato preferire un altro termine, però ho ritenuto quel sito interessante, e l'ho quindi segnalato, per le informazioni che fornisce sull'oggetto nella cui definizione entra il vocabolo in questione, francamente non per la proprietà di linguaggio di chi l'ha redatto.  Grazie comunque per la puntualizzazione.


----------



## bubu7

dolanf said:


> Sarà anche un sito interessante, ma parlare di "pneumatici solidi" è un controsenso: _pneuma_ in greco significa "soffio, respiro, spirito", pneumatico è tutto ciò che in un modo o nell'altro ha a che fare con l'aria soffiata, lo spirito, ecc.
> Non si può dunque dire, come alcuni fanno, "pneumatico pieno" o "pneumatico solido" (perché poi solido? ci sono forse pneumatici liquidi o gassosi?) _per la contradizion che nol consente_.
> 
> Buona giornata a tutti


 
Caro dolanf, saprai meglio di me che la lingua è sempre stata restia a lasciarsi imbrigliare dalla logica o dall'etimologia.
Se _pneumatico_ da 'camera ripiena d'aria' passa a identificare la 'gomma che riveste le ruote di alcuni veicoli' l'espressione _pneumatico solido_ cessa di rappresentare un ossimoro e diventa pienamente accettabile.
Rifarsi all'etimologia per giudicare l'opportunità di un termine è sempre pericoloso oltre a essere una procedura linguistica impraticabile.


----------



## dolanf

Lo so che l'uso è il padrone della lingua, ma non dobbiamo dimenticare che accanto all'uso buono ce ne sono anche tanti cattivi.
A mio parere "pneumatici pieni" e "solidi" rientrano negli usi cattivi, introdotti probabilmente da qualcuno cui la vecchia espressione "gomme piene" sembrava di registro troppo basso e non adatta ad una comunicazione tecnica o qualcosa di simile. Fortunatamente sembra che il buon vecchio uso resista ancora: la ricerca con Google di "pneumatico solido" dà 77 documenti per il plurale e 12 per il singolare, di "pneumatici pieni" rispettivamente 309 e 82, le "gomme piene" resistono brillantemente con 1840 e 9240.
A quanto pare continua a prevalere l'uso basato sulla logica e sull'etimologia.
Cordialmente

Domenico


----------



## Silvia10975

Premettendo che io vado a cambiare "le gomme" alla macchina  se vado dal gommista e gli chiedo di cambiarmi i fascioni (e badate che son toscana) mi chiede se per caso ho sbagliato negozio.
Ciao a tutti!
Silvia


----------



## bubu7

dolanf said:


> A quanto pare continua a prevalere l'uso basato sulla logica e sull'etimologia.
> Cordialmente
> 
> Domenico


Ma questo non è un problema, caro Domenico, l'importante è non scandalizzarsi del contrario.
Man mano che si perde la trasparenza etimologica di un termine esso diventa _potenzialmente_ utilizzabile anche per significati in contraddizione con l'etimologia. Ma la potenzialità non è una necessità.


----------



## DavìdV

Ci sono molti termini che hanno assunto il significato opposto.
Per esempio *meschino. *


----------



## Necsus

DavìdV said:


> Ci sono molti termini che hanno assunto il significato opposto.
> Per esempio *meschino. *


Ohibò.., perché 'meschino'? mi risulta che anticamente avesse il significato di 'servo', che non mi pare poi così positivo rispetto a quello negativo attuale... Forse ne aveva altri?


----------

